# Heidi - by Billyjoe (~BBW, ~~WG, Romance)



## Billyjoe (Jul 20, 2010)

_~BBW, ~~WG, Romance_ - A man confesses his preference for larger woman to his girlfriend.

*Heidi
By Billyjoe​*
Heidi sighed happily as she pulled her boyfriend closer. These were times she always looked forward to. Just lying on her bed with James. It was always so comforting and warm. They'd been together for five years and knew each other's all. Or at least that's what Heidi understood. 

"Pleeeeease, Jim!" she moaned cheekily, "Just tell me!" 

"Nooooo." replied James in the same exaggerated manner. 

"It's nothing to be embarrassed about." said Heidi, "Everyone has fantasies! Hey, if you tell me, I might just fulfill it."

James pondered, pushing one of his many scruffy brown curls out of his face, "Somehow I doubt you'd want to go through with it." 

Heidi rolled her partner onto his back and held her slender body up with her arms, "Try me." 

James hesitated, "Uhh....fine." Heidi smiled expectantly. "It's always been a fantasy of mine....to uhh, well, "he cleared his throat and tried to calm his racing heart, "Feed you." 

Heidi raced an eyebrow, "Feed me?" 

"Yes. Stuff you full of as much food as you can handle." 

Heidi was a little puzzled. She sat up, "Wouldn't that result in me, you know, getting really fat?" 

James stuttered, did he really want her to know he was a chubby chaser? She hadn't found out in five years, why tell her now? "Well yeah...." James cringed inwardly as he felt the tension build. Perhaps this was a big mistake. 

"You're....into that? Fat chicks I mean," asked Heidi. 

"Heides, seriously. I love you the way you are. And I'd never ask you to change, honestly. But....well yeah. I find erm... big women very....sexy." 

Heidi giggled a little, she actually thought that was quite funny. "That's well, that's a bit weird." she smiled. 

"So I guess you'd never go ahead with that fantasy, huh?" said James, on the inside his mind was pleading for her to accept.

"Umm, probably not..." said Heidi, "I'm so sorry, honey, I shouldn't have brought it up. But you know being fat...it's not very healthy."

"I know....I'm sorry too," replied Jim, knowing it was wishful thinking. James knew he had to change the subject, the air was getting to thick with awkwardness. "So umm, work was good today?" 

Heidi smiled lovingly, she knew he wanted to get off the topic. "Yeah it was good, sweetie. Same old. You know, uptight people come to the cafe wanting their low fat milk in their lattes." James smiled. "I guess no-one that came to my work would ever fill your tastes," she poked cheekily. 

"Come here you," said James, a little embarrassed. He pulled her tight as Heidi sighed happily. 

The next few days passed and Heidi and James didn't see each other much. James had taken on extra work at his job, and with Heidi working at the cafe they both were very busy. James thought Heidi had been freaked out by what he had said. He was regretting saying it. He loved Heidi deeply. The way she was. He didn't need her to change. He thought his girl was very sexy as a 130 pound blonde beauty. He loved the part in her hair right down the middle of her pretty head. He loved her hips, the way they'd swivel when she walked. But deep down he knew he wanted Heidi to get fat. He'd love to have a nice, soft girlfriend. To squeeze her plump bottom and pinch her doughy love handles to watch her jiggle. He had to snap himself out of these fantasies some days.

Heidi was indeed a little put off by what her boyfriend had said. It was unlike anything she had every heard. Five years of being together then all of a sudden he likes fat chicks. She was suddenly suspicious. James always bought her chocolates and treats for the smallest of occasions. And he always cooked big meals for her when she stayed at his house. Was it all to make her fat? Surely not. He wouldn't do that would he? She stepped out of the shower early one morning. She started work early, everyone bustles in for their morning coffee before the bell rang at nine for work to start. She dried herself off, comforted by the warmth of the bathroom heater above the mirror. Heidi looked at her body in the mirror. She was never fussed about how she looked. She thought she was a bit plain. Jim thought she was crazy, because Heidi truly was a gorgeous sight to behold. She had mesmerizing blue eyes, and bouncy long blonde hair that had a distinct wave in it. She never looked at herself nude much, today seemed to be an exception. Her breasts were a full B cup, a little above average size. Her waste had a beautiful hourglass curve to it, widening at the bottom where her hips began. Heidi's hips were quite wide and large, despite her small weight. Her bottom had always been fairly round, but never truly classified as plump. Heidi had long, lightly tanned legs. Despite her thighs being a little larger, their smoothness was unmatched. 

Before getting dressed, she weighed herself. Heidi weighed herself everyday. She had to. She didn't want to get fat. She was 130 pounds, no more. Even when that number went up by a mere pound she'd get paranoid. Luckily, just in front of her pink toenails, Heidi saw the number 129. She smiled, pleased but not surprised. She pulled on her jeans and a shirt, before heading off to work. The drive over there saw Heidi still thinking about what James had said. All morning at work, she was pre-occupied by it too.

"Is this skim milk?" asked an emaciated woman through her thin, dry lips. 

"Huh? 

"Skim. It must be low fat milk." 

Heidi sighed, she had a lot of customers ask this question, "Yes. If you ordered a skim coffee then you've got a skim coffee." Geez, fumed Heidi. So many people had to have skim milk. Why? It didn't make that much of a difference. Heidi was constantly reminded of James' tubby loving comments by people mentioning low fat milk. She had to get it off her mind. 



"James?" 

"Yuh?" replied Jim from the living room of Heidi's apartment. 

"Would you ever try to make me fat...you know, without me knowing it?" asked Heidi, entering the room. 

James' heart jumped, "Uhh, could we just drop that? I'm a little embarrassed by it. I don't know why I like that stuff, but just know that I love you the way you are." 

"You didn't answer my question." 

"Fine then, no," said James, even though he had feebly attempted to make his girlfriend eat more in the past.

"Ok. Then I trust you, sweetie." 

James almost felt guilty. 

**** 

A month passed. Heidi and James were still as close as ever. James felt that they had overcome that awkward stage. Heidi however, had been living in a quiet paranoia. She found herself thinking about her weight most of the time. It was difficult to push it aside. So much that she found herself eating a lot more. Some days she would come home from work exhausted and very hungry. Instead of her usual banquets of salads and healthy foods, Heidi was eating entire blocks of chocolate for dinner and nothing else! Other nights it would be litre tubs of ice cream. Heidi felt good when she ate such sweet foods, but always regretted it later. Late night sessions of vigorous work outs in her bedroom before going to sleep. Trying to work off the calories she had eaten. Call it a placebo effect even, but since weight was constantly on Heidi's mind, it began to take control. And, even though she "wouldn't get fat because she exercised and ate healthily," constant paranoia saw her put on a bit of weight. 

She stewed over her weight one evening as she got ready to go see James. They hadn't seen each other much that month, and the pair were looking forward to finally getting together. Heidi stood in the bathroom getting changed. She shuffled uncomfortably as she yanked her undies out of her ass crack with two bent index fingers. They felt uncomfortable, she could feel cold air on the bottom of her rump, where her unides couldn't reach. Heidi grabbed her favourite jeans and pulled them up, jumping on the spot to yank them over her voluptuous butt. "Uhh..." she sweated, trying to close the button. 
"Oof, these are tight." Her heart sank. She must be getting fat! She shrieked to herself before trying to calm down. "Now now it's ok.... the jeans just shrunk in the wash." 
She bit her lip, her tummy felt a bit softer in her hands. She pinched at her belly. Her eyes widened as she felt a small roll of blubber ooze between her thumb and finger. "Surely not..." She leapt onto the scales. "I should be 130." she said to herself. No she wasn't. Heidi looked down. 134. She was a little shocked, "Uhh....that's ok. It's just four pounds. You'll work that off easily." 

She drove to James's as fast as she could. Heidi was comforted by the thought of seeing her boyfriend. James stood in the kitchen of his apartment, cooking his girlfriend's dinner. He hesitated a little, staring deeply at the wooden spoon, which had a generous scoop of butter on it. He threw it down onto the pan and listening to the fat hiss and crackle. His mood was lifted by a ring at the door.

"Hey babe!" smiled Heidi, hugging her man. 

"Hey! Aww, I've missed you!" James didn't notice the extra four pounds. Until he hugged her and felt a small bulge hanging over the side of her jeans. She felt a guilty tingle before ignoring it. He knew it couldn't be true. No matter how often he thought his girl was gaining weight, it was never true. But maybe it was right this time. 

The couple enjoyed a quiet dinner in front of the TV, before cuddling on the lounge with a blanket and bucket of ice cream. 

"This movie makes no sense," said Jim.

"Oh I know," said Heidi, withdrawing the spoon from her mouth, which she had licked clean of ice cream.

James looked into the bucket, Heidi had made quite a dent in the ice cream. He felt a little turned on. 

"You sure you don't want any ice cream?" asked Heidi, feeling guilty for eating so much. 

"I had some!" replied James defensively. 

"Yeah, like two mouthfuls. I've eaten most of it," laughed Heidi. 

"Haha, what a piggy," laughed Jim.

Heidi's mouth widened in shock, "How could you?!" she laughed cheekily, giving him a playful shove. Suddenly Heidi's insecurities rushed back. She gained four pounds. "I really should put this away. I've gained four pounds, you know."

James felt his heart in his throat, "What? No way." 

"Mmhmm....these jeans felt heaps tight too. Oh James, I know you must love this, but I really can't get fat, ok?" James nodded, he truly was fine with that. "It's only four pounds. I guess I shouldn't be too worried, I'll work it off." 

"You look fine, Heides. You're not fat," said James.

It was the truth too. Heidi wanted to get back to 130, but was fine with the four pounds. As long as she didn't put on anymore weight... 

The next two months were big for Heidi. After putting on another 3 pounds, Heidi decided she wanted to try and lose weight. She signed up for a gym membership and was working out every second day. As much as she didn't want to disappoint her intrigued boyfriend, she wanted to be a healthy weight. But try as she might she just could shed any flab. Her constant strain to lose weight was merely leading to more and more weight put on. Heidi was really starting to get quite plump. Her tummy filled out at the bottom into a thick roll of juicy flesh, which was constantly getting in the way of her jean buttons. Her already wide hips began to swell as her bum grew larger and rounder. Her chubby butt cheeks ballooned out behind her, making it even harder for her to squeeze into her favourite jeans. Heidi was feeling pretty humiliated whenever she would stuff her tubby form into her gym tights. Her thighs would wobble so much, making Heidi ever more insecure. James was loving it though. His girlfriend was actually putting on weight. His fantasy was coming true. He thought he must surely be dreaming, he never thought his fantasies of a fat Heidi would ever come true. But Heidi was putting on more flab everyday. She sweated and strained at the gym, but couldn't lose any weight. When she got home she'd just stuff herself. Any fatty food she could find. Heidi didn't know what had come over her. It was as if one half of her was trying to stay fit, and the other more gluttonous side wanted to succumb to temptation and eat. She noticed extra attention from James. Every time they'd meet he size up her love handles as they hugged to see if they'd gotten and bigger. Heidi was stuck in a difficult situation. She knew her boyfriend was finding her gaining ways very attractive, but shouldn't she stay in shape for him? The pair would cuddle and play intimately with each other, James squeezing her new curves and Heidi loving every minute of it. But then she'd look at her body in the bathroom mirror and cringe. This cycle continued as Heidi got fat. Fatter. And fatter still. 

"Oh geez, I've got to go to gym. I'm getting fat," she whimpered, changing into her clingy gym tights. They wedged up her wobbly bottom and cut into her fleshy middle, her gut and love handles bulging smoothly. The friction of her chubby thighs rubbing together made her legs chafe a little, but Heidi was trying to ignore it. How much weight had she put on? She just had to know. "I'm not that fat." she stammered in denial, watching her scales whirl under her new girth. 

The needle stopped at a grim 163 pounds. Heidi's jaw dropped a little, as she gasped for breath. The uninviting number was unlike anything she had ever seen. 163. She'd put on thirty-three pounds! "Gym." she said. She had to go to gym. She was 163 pounds. She was getting fat! Heidi raced to the door, grabbing her keys as she did. Her already shaken mind was spooked again as she heard a knock at the door. James was there. 

"Hey baby," she said, her face red and flushed. 

"Hey Heides. Everything alright?" he asked. 

"Umm sort of....But I really need to go to gym," said Heidi.

James frowned, "Aww I wanted to see if you wanted to go get ice cream with me." 

Heidi winced, "I can't, James, seriously honey!" Heidi turned and pressed her hand to her forehead, panting with slight panic. 

"What's wrong?" asked James, stepping into the apartment to console his girl. 

Heidi felt her boyfriend's hands go straight to her bloating waist. She slapped his hands away. James backed away, stunned. "You!" she cried. 

"Me?! What have I done?" asked James defensively. 

"You're trying to make me fat! And it's working! I'm 163 pounds! I'm a big whale!" stammered Heidi. 

James felt insulted, "Heidi I tole you, I don't want you to feel like you have to change! I love you no matter what size you are!" 

Heidi was panting, "Well it must matter, because you keep feeding me so much food!" 

James pulled a sarcastic expression, "Sweetie, we haven't eaten together in like a month." 
Heidi paused. He was right. This had been all her doing. She was subconsciously fattening herself up. Her natural desire to be attractive to her boyfriend. It all came down on her like a ton of bricks. James wasn't trying to make her fat. She was just eating too much. "I...I'm sorry James....I really need to go to gym....I'll talk to you later." Heidi gave him a small peck on the lips before leaving the apartment, leaving questions to be answered. 

Heidi felt bad for blaming her boyfriend. Her weight gain had put a lot of stress on her mind, which fed her fattening more. Her mind was a cloudy mess as she drove to gym. Fat or thin? She felt like she had to choose. Moderately sexy to her boyfriend? Or very sexy? Heidi knew James had said he found her attractive no matter what. But there was something unconvincing about him. Something that said, "Eat piggy, get fatter." She presently pulled up to a set of lights. Heidi tapped her finger on the steering wheel urgently, feeling the calories of the donuts she had eaten not two hours earlier settling on her hips. Heidi looked to her left. A sign read "Fernwood Gym, 100m on the left." She looked to the right. "Pizza Restaurant" said another sign. How ironic. Heidi bit her lip as she exchanged glances between both signs. The traffic light still shone red. What would she choose? She looked down at her belly. It sat in her lap in three distinct folds, each fat roll jiggling from the rattling of her car's motor. Her plump thighs squashed together as she wriggled her fat rear end distastefully. This was it. She had to make a decision. The light shone green, and Heidi slammed the indicator on and turned.....right. 

Right. The right way. Heidi pulled her blonde fringe behind her ear as she looked up at the massive neon sign. The pizza restaurant seemed so inviting to her. A bead of sweat dripped from her brow as she pulled on the handbrake in the carpark. Heidi unclipped her seatbelt and cautiously wandered up the stairs into the restaurant. Her heart was racing. 

"How can I serve you tonight?" asked a waitress. Heidi was daydreaming. "Ma'am?"

"Huh? Oh, sorry," said Heidi, "Umm, let's start with two pizzas please. With the lot. Extra cheese." 

The waitress scribbled onto her notepad, "Mmhmm, and anything else?" 

"No thanks. No wait! A garlic bread....And a coke." Heidi knew she was holding up the waitress. She smiled apologetically, "Just really hungry."

The waitress chuckled, "Right this way madam." 

Heidi sat her swollen backside into a booth and waited impatiently. Something big was about to happen. Heidi knew it. Her heart was racing with excitement. The restaurant was mostly empty, to Heidi's glee. The waitress soon came over with all of Heidi's order carefully balanced in her arms and hands. 

"Waiting for someone?" asked the waitress. 

"Nope, that's your job. Ha. Sorry that was terrible," stammered Heidi.

The waitress laughed heartily, "No really that was funny. I haven't heard that one before. Well don't eat too much. Don't want to go and get fat do we." The waitress left Heidi alone with her feast. Don't want to get fat. Do we. Heidi's mind teased her. 

"Oh yes we do," she grinned wickedly. Heidi grabbed a slice of pizza and stuffed it into her gaping mouth. As much as she could fit in there. She chewed fast and swallowed, before cramming the rest of the slice into her mouth. One slice down. A lot to go. She grabbed another piece and pushed it in between her plump lips. 

"Mmph, so good. Oh yum. This is just bliss." she mumbled under her breath. Heidi never felt so good in her life. She knew this pizza would make her gain even more weight. But she didn't care. She wanted to get fatter. She wanted her boyfriend to feed her. She wanted to please him. Show how much she loved him. 

One pizza down and Heidi was still eating. She had to finish. She had to fill out every last corner of her body. More food was stuffed into her gaping mouth, fuel for growing plump. She felt her belly distend and bulge further over her gym pants. "Luckily I wore such stretchy tights!" she giggled.

Who needs gym. Why whip myself into shape when I can be so happy growing fatter. 
"I want to get bigger!" she mumbled excitedly through a mouthful was greasy cheese. Heidi was eating faster than she ever had before. She was so keen to finish it. The staff of the restaurant eyed her suspiciously. 

This fat girl in the corner was in her own happy state. Nothing would distract her from her goal. "I've never seen anything like this...." whispered the waitress. 

The large, bald, Italian chef grunted apathetically, "Eh. Is good business. Get her free drink." 

The waitress wandered over to Heidi's booth with a tall glass of cola. "Here, this is for you."

Heidi looked up, her mouth was covered with sauce and cheese, her white teeth gleaming in a smile. "Hey thanks!" said Heidi. Heidi was beginning to feel pretty full. She just kept eating and eating. Heidi felt her stomach stretch as her abdomen filled out with pizza. She was eating so fast she was barely chewing. Just cramming more into her body. More and more. Fatter and wider. Heidi's belly was looking very bloated, having developed cute fat rolls that bulged over her tight pants. She ran one free hand over her gut, massaging her food down. "Oooh.... so good...." she moaned in pleasure. 

Heidi knew she would barely fit out the door if she kept eating, but there was only a slice remaining! Heidi had overeaten so much, she thought she would explode at any moment. She gingerly pressed the last piece into her gaping lips and chewed slowly. After a heavy swallow, she leaned back and sighed in relief. "Oh, that'll be a few more delicious pounds..." She could barely believe what she was saying. She actually wanted to be fat. She wanted to be huge for James. 

"R...ready for the bill ma'am?" asked the waitress. 

Heidi looked over with eyes half closed. "Oooh, urp! Yes please." burped Heidi. The waitress lay down a small piece of paper. Heidi gazed groggily before her eyes bulged. 
"Did I eat that much food?! Oh my goodness... I would have never thought I could eat that! Wait until I tell James!"

After a tenacious struggle, Heidi hoisted her newly rotund body to her feet and waddled out the door. 

**** 

Heidi couldn't wait to see James. Even though their last encounter had been less than enjoyable, she knew James would be over the moon to hear her new decision.... 

She knocked eagerly on his apartment door. James opened and began to spout apologies. 
"Look, Heidi. I'm so sorry! I didn't mean to - "

"Shh," hushed Heidi, holding her index finger to his lips, "Come wih me." Heidi pressed her soft body into his and the two quickly ran off to his room. Heidi pushed Jim down onto his bed and lay on top of him. James couldn't believe how heavy his girlfriend felt. He felt himself stiffen and press into Heidi's soft abdomen, as her belly practically encased him underneath her. He grabbed at handfuls of her chunky butt and rotated them, before letting them go suddenly. Her plump ass cheeks slapped back into position with excessive wobbling, as Heidi kissed James on the neck over and over. 

"Honey?" he managed to stammer. 

"Am I fat enough for you?" she whispered, sending shivers through James' body. 

"You're so beautiful." 

"Tell me I'm fat, James," sighed Heidi, "Tell me."

James completely let go of the restraint he'd suppressed for years, his girlfriend wanted to hear it, he'd say it. "Oh Heidi, you are so fat...." Heidi moaned in pleasure, her full pizza belly made her even more aware of her size. "So fat, you've gotten so fat," continued James, unable to control himself. He put more and more emphasis on the 't' in fat.

Heidi wouldn't stop her advances, and her heavy weight on top of him meant James couldn't push her away. Not that he'd want to. This was his dream come true. Yet a stronger part of him needed an explanation.

"Wait, sweetie...." 

Heidi's heart was like that of rabbit's, thumping rapidly. Her body straining to digest such an enormous amount of food just consumed, combined with the sexual excitement of being touched by her boyfriend on top of the overall fragility of her new outlook on body image. She sat up with him and composed her tight and straining singlet top, which failed to cover her overwhelming belly by a good four inches. James looked down at his girl's quivering paunch with a fixation that he quickly arrested. He had to stay focused and convince himself that this was real.

"What's wrong, James?" she sounded so cute and innocent. 

"Babe, I just wanna know what's going on? You stormed off before blaming me for putting on weight and now you're pleading with me to call you fat while we're intimate. Something just doesn't match up here," He chuckled awkwardly.

Heidi sort of half smiled. She was going to say this out loud, to another person. Surely this would confirm it, "Well, honey...." she began, "I've had a thought about it, and decided why fight it?" 

James could barely contain his eagerness, "So....?" 

"Sooooo....." she giggled, "If me being fat arouses you.... Then it arouses me too." 

There was now no way James was going to hide his smile now. "Are you sure you're happy with yourself though?" 

To his surprise, Heidi didn't hesitate, "Yes. Yes I am sure. I'm fat. And I'm yours. And I'm yours to make fatter. If you want that." Her eyes held his gaze firmly. She was serious. And James was realizing that this wasn't a dream. The fantasy of so many chubby chasers before him had come reality for him. 

"Wow. This is huge." said James after a pause. Heidi nodded and smiled through thick lips and high, chubby cheeks. "Well.... Then.... Umm, "James had no idea how to word what he wanted to say, "Do you want me to, you know, feed you? Like now?" Now Heidi sighed with a pout and James had a foreboding feeling of disappointment settle on his heart.

"Honey, I just ate sooooo much at this pizza restaurant. I don't think I could eat again for a little while. Give me a few hours, and yes." She leaned forward and gave him consecutive kisses on the lips, uttering between kisses, "You. Can. Feed. Me. 'Til. I. Pop." 

James smirked as they lay back down, her on top of him, "You could tell me everything you ate. How was it?" 
Heidi smiled. 

**** 

Weeks passed and things were great for Heidi and James. He spent more time around at his girlfriend's flat. Heidi was swelling to enormous feminine proportions, James stoking the fattening fire with all the cookies, cakes, pies, donuts and chocolate that Heidi could stuff into her plumply little mouth. There was something about the aforementioned sweeter foods that aroused James the most. They were Heidi's favourite guilty treats too. She was consuming so many snacks on top of larger the normal meals, resulting in at least two of three days worth of food eaten within one sunrise and set. Heidi didn't get sick of eating either. It had suddenly become so exciting to feel so vulnerably stuffed. Her belly bulging over her pants as she lay back in a helpless, over full stupor as she was cradled and pampered like a princess by James. And each stuffing session always ended with unrestrained intimacy. James would get to a point where he just couldn't wait to touch anymore and pounced. Heidi's distended belly would expand to a point where she felt a tingle in her loins that yearned to be fulfilled. And Heidi got fatter. The gym membership was trashed. The scale was requently visited by the growing lass. Not to quench fears of added poundage, but so the couple could record Heidi's progress. A little notebook hid safely from other eyes was under her bed. It's contents displayed what she had eaten, when, and how much weight she'd put on across the timeline of recent weeks. James found pleasure in simply flicking through this book while Heidi wasn't around. Heidi sometimes teased James, promising to tell him how much she weighed after he fed her just a little more. 

"Well, I don't know, Honey," said Heidi teasingly.

"Sure you do, tell me!" pleaded James. 

Heidi wriggled in her abode on the lounge, "Actually I haven't weighed myself this week." 

James feigned shock, "Well, come on, Baby! Let's get you on that scale." 

"But that involves moving!" smirked Heidi, "Maybe another donut will convince me." 
Heidi picked a glossy pink donut topped with a dollop of whipped cream from the colouful box in her lap. She slowly placed the first bite in her mouth, emphasizing how much she enjoyed the sudden burst of taste. She knew James loved that. "Mmmm...." she stifled, chewing slowly. James watched in a daze, trying to absorb every gorgeous second. Heidi poked more of the donut in her mouth, rubbing her gut with one free hand before licking icing off the fingers of the other. She swallowed. "Ok." she said with zest. 
She wriggled herself forward before heaving her weighty body upright. Her chunky butt bounced as she rearranged her clothes, all too limited results. Her top wouldn't cover her love handles and bloated waistline, and her ass looked fit to balloon right out of her groaning tights. James watched her wide hips twitch and roll as she led him to the bathroom by the hand. 

"How much last time?" he asked her. 

"Hmm," Heidi pondered, "219." 

James jaw dropped, ".... 219?" 

Heidi smiled, "Breathe honey! It's true." 

"You're 219 pounds?!" he stammered. 

Heidi shrugged, "Well, last time I weighed myself. And that was before all that pie last night." She knew she was just being cruel now, teasing him like that. But he loved it. 

"Go! Let's see! I can't believe how much weight you've gained!" exclaimed James, pointing at the scale on the ground. 

Heidi winked and stepped onto the scale, the numbers whirling about. James sighed longingly as he watched his gorgeous girl push her stomach flat to see over her considerable paunch. Even Heidi was a little shocked at the resulted number. "237." she said. 

"Oh Heidi that's incredible!" gasped James. 
He squeezed her into a hug and tried to pick her up and spin her. It shouldn't have been a surprise to either of them, but James couldn't lift Heidi from the ground. Heidi felt a sudden shudder of anxiousness. Was she really so fat he couldn't lift her? James felt anxiety too, but a different kind. He knew Heidi had been self conscious in the past, a simple thing like this might be a big deal to her. 

"Well. 237." smiled Heidi, before she wrapped her arms around him. 

James' fears were abated as Heidi's soft middle pressed into him. "C'mon, Heidi." he said, "There's still some donuts left over."

Heidi smiled and followed. She was content. Wasn't she? 

****


----------



## Billyjoe (Jul 20, 2010)

Her mood swings became apparent about the 275 pound mark. Of course, by then months had passed. And though her happy facade always came through for James, she was beginning to battle those insecurities again. Heidi would not say a word about it to him though. She wasn't too sure how exactly she was feeling. It seemed that she was divided, and fifty percent of her was fat and loving herself. Fifty percent was starting to think she was getting too round. There was no retardation in her weight gain that was for sure. She was so much fatter now. Fatter than ever before. Fatter than she ever thought James would want her to be. But he still seemed to be pleased to see more pounds slathered onto her doughy frame. It hadn't come up before. How big did James mean when they decided to make her fat? What was his limit? It certainly didn't seem to be coming up soon. How large was she willing to get? She'd already sacrificed so much to be as obese as she was. Heidi felt bad when she thought of telling James, not only because of his disappointment, but because a confused side of her still wanted more weight gained. What did she want? It was her body. Her choice in the end. 

In any account, Heidi was rapidly getting fatter every week. Soon she couldn't keep up in the clothing department. One morning as she stuck her meaty legs into another pair of tight jeans, it became apparent that she couldn't keep doing this. A new pair of jeans every month seemed a little ridiculous. These would have to do today. She tugged at the pants with her little hands, as they slid ever so slowly over her fleshy thighs. Her protuberant bum cheeks quaked in her panties, which slipped between her cheeks more times than often to give her an uncomfortable wedgie. Heidi panted as she gritted her teeth in exertion. Her jeans had to contain her ass. Had too. She couldn't have grown out of them so quickly. She heard the faint sound of straining fabric as she stuffed as much of her billowing buttocks into her pants as she could. But a considerable amount of flab still poked over the waistband, along with her bum crack, distorted in shape by the waistband cutting into her body. She felt like the pants could slice her in half. Her midsection bulged outwards, engorged with the peanut butter toast she had consumed for breakfast minutes earlier. And they weren't even button yet. Heidi made a single feeble attempt before giving up, her plump abdomen was just too overwhelming. Her tummy was huge, had she really let herself get this fat? 

"I'm just going to go with tights after today." she concluded, "No more jeans. Just stretchy stuff." 

She sat on her bed and reached down to tie her shoes. She'd be late for work at this rate. Heidi reached. And stretched. But her belly kept getting in the way. She couldn't reach her feet. With a grunt, she heaved a fat leg onto the edge of the bed and with a lot of effort, managed to contort herself into a position where she could reach her feet. The thick rolls of fatness on her waist grouped together and pressed against her engorged thigh. She felt more self conscious. Heidi stood, flushed. Was she really so exerted after a simple act of getting dressed? 

A few days later Heidi removed her hefty form from the shower. She dried her hair and face before taking a second to observe herself in the foggy bathroom mirror. Naked in the reflection, Heidi realized she didn't want anymore weight. Now dry, she just dropped the towel to the floor and stared into the mirror. Her hands moved slowly around her midriff, pinching her love handles. So fat. She poked a finger into her belly button and grasped a meaty handful of her thick stomach. Her boobs practically stared back at her from her erect nipples. Perked on the end of rounded water balloon like mounds of flesh. At least she had great cleavage now, she thought, pressing her breasts together. She turned on her side and again jiggled her belly roll, this time from a different angle. Fat. Heidi's ass stuck out behind her innumerable inches from the inner curve of her lower back. 

"I could balance a tea tray on this bum...." she sighed. 

She turned around and peered over her shoulder at the mirror. Her rear had grown the most. It was colossal. Heidi pinched her back fat behind and below her boobs, near where her waist would begin were in not surrounded by love handle. Heidi cupped her huge ass cheeks in both hands and ran her hands over their smooth surface. Like planets made of donut batter, her bum was so swollen. Plump orbs bulging on top of thick thighs. Her hips were twice as wide as they used to be. She had a definite pear shape, her bell like bottom jiggling as she gave it a slap. Her ass crack seemed so deep now. So much blubber had accumulated on Heidi's wobbly bottom that she couldn't even feel bone no matter how hard she pressed down into the mounds of flesh. Fat. So fat. 

She looked at the scale. Cold, harsh reality. How fat was she now? Heidi hesitated for a second before curiosity got the better of her. Standing on the scale, she pulled a strand of blonde hair behind her ear and sucked in her massive paunch as much as she could. 

"300 pounds." 

She didn't believe it until she said it. And it was staring at her right there. She was 300 pounds. Heidi had never imagined getting this fat. Yet there she was. A tear crawled down her cheek. But she had no idea what that meant. Was she happy or sad? She still couldn't decide. She loved James. She knew she did. She loved life. She knew she did. In a way, becoming so overweight had sparked an unbreakable bond in her relationship with her boyfriend. But was it at a cost? 

Heidi decided she wouldn't go to work today. She'd call in sick. That peanut butter toast was great, she thought. I'll make some more. Dressed for staying in all day, she went to the kitchen and prepared more food for herself. She scooped peanut butter from the jar and blobbed it onto the crunchy bread. She pursed her lips for a second before deciding to slab another layer onto the toast. Some cookies were left over from last night's binging session with James. Heidi grabbed them and went into the living room to watch TV. It wasn't long before she reached for the phone and dialed James' work number. She smiled a little. 

"Jim? It's me. Can you come home? There's some cookies left over that need to be eaten...."


----------



## FooMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Great start you write very well and illustrate the conflict within her perfectly as she finally starts to admit to herself and her boyfriend what she wants.
Foo


----------



## mdy73 (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice story, i hope for some more chapters...


----------



## Bluestreak (Jul 22, 2010)

Let's see some more!


----------

